# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage David's Wed 10th Nov 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Host for the next evening 

David Newton
107 Normans Rd
Wed 10th Nov
7:30-9:00ish

Corolla EV 
Hi All,

Another month has rolled by and my Lithiums have not been perfect. at least one if not three cells are behaving poorly. The charger is playing up as well so all is not so rosy in my Garage. 

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton

www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

